# my "i'm an idiot" week



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

so i started these college courses in informatics and advanced digital computer forensics and i just figured out i'm a moron.
me ex told me at the beginning i was jumping into to something over my head, because it's just not what i excell in. i've always
aced things language arts related, but failed miserably all my life at tech and math related crap. but, researching what is hot
career wise, made me choose these courses. well, this week...i figured out she was right. they're trying to teach me binary digit 
 and extended digit code, and it's just NOT computing in my head. i can't do it. so now i gotta feel like a total loser in life and admit
i can't do this. *sigh". so yeah. life is really sucking this week. but oh well...at least football season kicks off today.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hey dale. Good to see you back.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Informatics is some seriously mathy stuff, at least to do it right, and if you aren't doing it right you are probably wasting your time. So, not to say that the ex was right or anything, but I always figure that I would rather fail fast than fail slow. Better to be able to move on to something that might work than to keeping throwing good money/effort after something that won't.


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> Informatics is some seriously mathy stuff, at least to do it right, and if you aren't doing it right you are probably wasting your time. So, not to say that the ex was right or anything, but I always figure that I would rather fail fast than fail slow. Better to be able to move on to something that might work than to keeping throwing good money/effort after something that won't.



yeah. i was planning on going to the campus tomorrow and pulling out, but i'm not sure how this financial aid thing works. like if after dropping these
classes after 2 weeks, if i'd still be eligible to start something more suited for me next semester and be covered. i guess i'll have to see tomorrow.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 7, 2014)

dale said:


> yeah. i was planning on going to the campus tomorrow and pulling out, but i'm not sure how this financial aid thing works. like if after dropping these
> classes after 2 weeks, if i'd still be eligible to start something more suited for me next semester and be covered. i guess i'll have to see tomorrow.



That sounds more wise than idiotic. Good luck.


----------



## TKent (Sep 7, 2014)

I bet you'll be able to pull out quickly.  My daughter signed up for biomechanical engineering at Georgia Tech and found out quickly that she was not suited for it. She didn't make the decision until over a year into her degree when she moved over to computational media (web design and that sort of thing). Because she took so long, she had to use things like organic chemistry (which she'd taken for the first degree) as her electives. So I think figuring it out sooner rather than later is a great thing!! But the reality is, it's never too late to figure it out


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

TKent said:


> I bet you'll be able to pull out quickly.



that's what she said. ha ha


----------



## TKent (Sep 7, 2014)

Doh!  

LMAO 



dale said:


> that's what she said. ha ha


----------



## Pandora (Sep 7, 2014)

Oh man what a game I just watched, Go Falcons!!! Thems my guys! :cheers: . . .  I :love_heart: them! 

Welcome back dale you have been missed. You are not a failure just tried something not for you, huge difference. I'm sorry this week sucked. Your sense of humor is awesome, you are creative and likable. How about caregiver, customer service or sales? I picture you with people interacting. Is the nursing field out of the question? Male nurses are the bomb, especially kind ones.


----------



## TKent (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah Pandora!!  Go Falcons!!!  Great start  AND against the Saints!!  


> Oh man what a game I just watched, Go Falcons!!! Thems my guys! :cheers: . . . I :love_heart: them!


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

Pandora said:


> Oh man what a game I just watched, Go Falcons!!! Thems my guys! :cheers: . . .  I :love_heart: them!
> 
> Welcome back dale you have been missed. You are not a failure just tried something not for you, huge difference. I'm sorry this week sucked. Your sense of humor is awesome, you are creative and likable. How about caregiver, customer service or sales? I picture you with people interacting. Is the nursing field out of the question? Male nurses are the bomb, especially kind ones.



 yeah. that was good. i didn't watch all of it because i was enjoying watching tom brady get smashed by the dolphins. my game is tonight, though.
hope it goes well, but playing peyton and the broncs at mile high is not gonna be easy. i don't expect the colts to win, just hoping they pull it off.
and the thing about the med field, because i thought about some kind of x-ray technician or some specialized med option...but back in the 1990s,
i was on drugs, and so i got a couple felonies from that dumb period in my life...so i have to choose a field that won't care about that.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

TKent said:


> Yeah Pandora!!  Go Falcons!!!  Great start  AND against the Saints!!



That's right you two laugh it up. My Saints will get you in New Orleans. :highly_amused:

Of course my hometown Ravens didn't fare too well either. Oh well. We still have the Orioles. Go Birds!!

Good luck with the Colts tonight Dale.


----------



## TKent (Sep 7, 2014)

Bring it on!



> That's right you two laugh it up. My Saints will get you in New Orleans. :highly_amused:


----------



## Pandora (Sep 7, 2014)

dale said:


> yeah. that was good. i didn't watch all of it because i was enjoying watching tom brady get smashed by the dolphins. my game is tonight, though.
> hope it goes well, but playing peyton and the broncs at mile high is not gonna be easy. i don't expect the colts to win, just hoping they pull it off.
> and the thing about the med field, because i thought about some kind of x-ray technician or some specialized med option...but back in the 1990s,
> i was on drugs, and so i got a couple felonies from that dumb period in my life...so i have to choose a field that won't care about that.


A good field is medical transcription and often work from home. http://www.bls.gov/ooh/healthcare/medical-transcriptionists.htm 
My sister also did something similar for insurance companies, data entry. There are many felon friendly companies and corporations who make that a priority. Also that was a long time ago, you are a different man. You have that little beauty there in your avatar as proof and a stable life to show. Court reporting is good too, my other sister did that for awhile. These are tech type professions with a year or so degree. A best buddy lost her job during the great recession and took a short class offered by the government in phlebotomy, she works at a blood bank, she likes the people and the cookies . . . ha!


----------



## Pandora (Sep 7, 2014)

I don't think I will ever challenge the Saints to a dual they are impressive, down right frustrating at times, so good. It was an edge of your seat game, thank goodness for our kicker! A couple of those plays too, just awesome. I hope the Falcons can keep it up this year. Prove they deserve a billion dollar stadium :shock:. My power went out just as the game ended, big big storm. Hubby sitting in OK City with a 2 hour delay, bumming.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

Pandora said:


> I don't think I will ever challenge the Saints to a dual they are impressive, down right frustrating at times, so good. It was an edge of your seat game, thank goodness for our kicker! A couple of those plays too, just awesome. I hope the Falcons can keep it up this year. Prove they deserve a billion dollar stadium :shock:. My power went out just as the game ended, big big storm. Hubby sitting in OK City with a 2 hour delay, bumming.




Still the Falcons look pretty good. I knew they were a lot better than they played last year. Both teams have to watch out for the Panthers though.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Still the Falcons look pretty good. I knew they were a lot better than they played last year. Both teams have to watch out for the Panthers though.


 I agree they are looking better each year I can remember. I'm new to the sport for my years, about the last decade. Started with college ball and learning the basics from my son. Now I love it! Not sure why I didn't all my life, I missed out.

Last year was hard to watch the Falcons after them doing so well. No predictions from me this year,  I am told I jinx it.


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

the falcons looked good. the dolphins looked good, also. moreno was shredding the patriots defensive line. which is good news for tonight, because morena was peyton's RB last year. so peyton is without moreno and wes welker. welker is out with a concussion. but the colts are out robert mathis for the 1st 4 games and the offensive line is questionable.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 7, 2014)

The Dolphins looked great. What happened to the Pats?


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> The Dolphins looked great. What happened to the Pats?


the patriots lines, both offensive and defensive, simply didn't look up patriot standards.


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

*sigh* peyton manning is just peyton manning. jesus.


----------



## dale (Sep 7, 2014)

my final thoughts on the game? see ya in the play-offs, peyton. you won't do that twice.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Sep 8, 2014)

dale said:


> my final thoughts on the game? see ya in the play-offs, peyton. you won't do that twice.



And if Peyton does do it again, he likely wins the right to be humiliated in the Super Bowl again :lol:


----------



## bazz cargo (Sep 8, 2014)

Luck to ya dude. 

And why is it called 'football' when they spend most of the time carrying the ball?


----------



## ppsage (Sep 8, 2014)

> And why is it called 'football' when they spend most of the time carrying the ball?



To confuse Brit parliamentarians -- who haven't yet heard of the successful colonial insurrection, and who might try to tax it, if they knew how much money it made -- into thinking it's just that low-class street game for people too dense to understand cricket.


----------



## Fivetide (Sep 9, 2014)

dale said:


> so i started these college courses in informatics ...at least football season kicks off today.



Hi Dale , I worked with Informatica / infermatics for about 12 months at a the UK largest insurance group. I fell into the role by mistake. Never again! Its sole destroying unless you love it, to be honest that goes for most things. But you never get any credit for your work, the only time the client ever realises you exist is the 30 minutes out of the 525,949 in year it won’t work for them. My advice would be to get a bottom of the rung IT support centre job , where they have no expectations of your skills and work there absorbing everything the 2[SUP]nd[/SUP]-3[SUP]rd[/SUP] line people do until you find something of interest. Take that with you when you apply for college courses and you’ll be a much happier person for it.
BTW when you said “football season started” I thought , it already began 6 weeks ago ? Go Burnley – burn the Manky United !! lol


----------



## Gofa (Sep 9, 2014)

Perhaps a pointer worth mentioning given five tides recommendation which I fully agree with.
i ran large computer projects trained staff in development even taught at university in software development.
I had a guy in a project. Let's say he was dumb. Thing was he was enthusiastic committed interested and just plain wanted to learn. I taught him within the frame of the project and he went off to see the world as staff do.
10 years later he tracked me down to home to thank me as he was back in the country visiting. He worked in Silicon Valley on some cutting edge development was still just as interested enthusiastic etc. Thing is he never got any qualifications his ticket was attitude. Aptitude and education to me are over rated. Give me attitude every time


----------



## Morkonan (Sep 11, 2014)

dale said:


> [h=1]my "i'm an idiot" week[/h]



"I'm an idiot" week? I haven't seen you at any of the meetings.



Be happy you found out that it wasn't for you in such a short time! Now you can focus on something you really enjoy. It may take some time to find it, but you sound like the kind of guy that will eventually discover it. Talk to some department heads and career counselors. Make sure not to underestimate the value of talking to graduate students in the fields that interest you! They'll tell you the "truth." Though, be sure to take their complaints with a grain of salt. If they're complaining, but are still slogging through their graduate courses, they're probably still in it for something they like about it.


----------



## dale (Nov 13, 2014)

i think i'm gonna enroll in the spring courses (which start in january for some odd reason) for a paralegal degree. it's more my speed
and i don't think i'd hate it.


----------

